# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Cần giúp về eregi và preg_match

## nhocmisu@gmail.com

```

[color=#000000] [/color][color=#007700]if (([/color][color=#0000bb]eregi[/color][color=#007700]([/color][color=#dd0000]"^00+[0-1]+[0-1]+[0-1]+[0-1]+[0-1]+[0-1]+00+[0-1]+[0-1]+[0-1]+[0-1]+[0-1]+[0-1]+00+[0-1]+[0-1]+[0-1]+[0-1]+[0-1]+[0-1]+00"[/color][color=#007700],[/color][color=#dd0000]"00000000000000000000000000"[/color][color=#007700])))        {echo [/color][color=#dd0000]"ok"[/color][color=#007700];}[/color] 


```

đoạn trên đã thay bằng 


```

[color=#000000] [/color][color=#007700]if (([/color][color=#0000bb]preg_match[/color][color=#007700]([/color][color=#dd0000]"/^00+[0-1]+[0-1]+[0-1]+[0-1]+[0-1]+[0-1]+00+[0-1]+[0-1]+[0-1]+[0-1]+[0-1]+[0-1]+00+[0-1]+[0-1]+[0-1]+[0-1]+[0-1]+[0-1]+00/i"[/color][color=#007700],[/color][color=#dd0000]"00000000000000000000000000"[/color][color=#007700])))        {echo [/color][color=#dd0000]"ok"[/color][color=#007700];}[/color] 


```

vậy mà không có tác dụng, ai fix được chỉ giúp mình nha.

----------


## yenyen1234

đoạn code này để làm gì vậy pác

----------

